# The anti-Disney Movement



## Diz (Jul 28, 2008)

This is a club for all of you anti Disney Folk. Weather it's because you don't like the subliminal messages, were scared by something in a movie, because they play the worst music, Your sister loves High School Musical and can't stop playing their awful songs, you think that you'd be a better actor than anyone there, or whatever, Join so we can talk about all things anti-Disney.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 28, 2008)

Although I'm not Anti-Disney/Pixar, I hate Disney Channel. Namely, HSM and Hannah Montana, and, well, basically everything else. 

My sister plays the shit *all* the time.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 28, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> Namely, HSM and Hannah Montana...


I hate the Disney Channel crap, real annoying


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 28, 2008)

Please no anti-clubs. People might get offended or get into arguments, since by definition the only thing to discuss in an anti-club is excessively bashing something.


----------

